# Vinos de guarda, vinos estacionados en roble, crianza, etc, etc.



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2010)

.
Vinos de guarda, vinos estacionados en roble, crianza, etc. 

Estabamos en el Hipermercado con mi novia y ella me pregunta si valía la pena gastar 30 U$S  (carito como para un evento especial ya que los finos normales están entre 4 y 7 U$S ) en un vino fino, si se notaba la diferencia, le comento que en general los vinos caros son mejores y que tienen ese algo mas para el paladar y la boca. Pero que se podía tomar uno bueno por 15 U$S y quizas uno no tan bueno por 25, dependiendo de la bodega, del gusto personal y hacia quien estuviera dirigido el producto. Hay gente que se siente demasiado importante, entonces les encarecen algunos vinos para que sean muy exclusivos . . . marketig . . .  520 U$S por 3/4 de vino varietal convenientemente añejado unos años en roble. Seguramente las uvitas las lavan con cepillito de dientes y les quitan las semillitas con la uña a una por una .

Acordemos que los recipientes de roble (madera tipo europea Francesa y no americana) tienen una efímera vida de 5 años nada mas luego de lo cual, o se desechan (barriles - toneles - cubas - barricas - bordalesas) o se les debe quitar una capa de unos milímetros en su interior para exponer nuevamente la madera virgen. Para vinos de un año de guarda los barriles servirían solo para 5 cosechas y son *CARÍSIMOS*.

Sigo caminando por el Hipermarket y veo un vino que aclamaba Fincas Flichman - ROBLE en su etiqueta y a solo 4 U$S, vuelvo sobre mis pasos y leo la etiquetita trasera que confirmaba 3 meses de guarda, Wow ¿cómo era posible que fuera tan barato? . . .  bodega buena y conocida, la del Caballero de la Cepa , así que lo compré y enorme fué mi satisfacción al descubrirlo .

Aquí viene el tema, según me comentó un amigo, ahora algunas bodegas utilizan el siguiente método, colocan 100.000 litros de vino en un tanque de acero inoxidable y con una bomba de circulación lenta hacen pasar dicho vino durante los 3 meses repetidamente por un pequeño tanque de tal vez dos o tres mil litros de capacidad lleno de virutas o chips de roble. De ésta manera se dispone de una enorme superficie de contacto e intercambio entre el vino y la madera. La viruta se obtiene de los barriles descartados (gratis ...), ya que si las tablillas tienen 20 mm de espesor y solo uno o dos milimetros están impregnados, pues todavía hay mucha madera "virgen". Un segundo método es efectuar la fermentación de la uva junto con aserrín del dichoso roble. Tercer método y peor, escencias de madera .

Y voilá . . . vino *como* añejado en roble, baratísimo .

No sabía si ponerlo aquí o en Actualidad tecnológica jeje.

Contesten sobrios por favor .

Saludos !


----------



## Electronec (Abr 8, 2010)

Si ya decia yo que todo está inventado...
Lo que se exprime la gente el "coco" para sacar veneficios como sea.

Ojo con esa técnica, para mi, que con el tiempo te sube el nivel de savia en sangre.

Saludos Dosmetros.


----------



## GomezF (Abr 8, 2010)

Mientras sea tomable...

Jejeje.

Yo no sabria decir si el que tomo es añejado de alguna de esas manera.

Un vino que recomiendo es el cabernet suavignon (creo que se escribe así) de fincas Atilio Avena. Es bueno y está a buen precio.

Un saludo.

http://www.atilioavena.com.ar/espanol/index.html


----------



## borja1234567 (Abr 8, 2010)

woow te as documentado muy bien, enorabuena por tu post, muy interesante lo de las birutas


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 8, 2010)

Algunas salvedades:
El barril se emplea solo 1 vez para vinos de primerísima línea pero NO se descarta, se revende a otra bodega que lo utiliza 2 o 3 veces más para vinos finos una ves cumplidos esos ciclos, tampoco se descarta, se vuelve a vender a otra bodega y así hasta que se convierte en macetero.
Respecto a las virutas de roble (Chips), es totalmente cierto, se venden para dar color, aroma y algo de sabor al vino.

Dato anecdótico: En Mendoza (Argentina) existió el único vinoducto del mundo, pertenecía a la bodega GIOL, que fue durante mucho tiempo la mas grande de las bodegas en cantidad de litros elaborados.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 8, 2010)

a morder como vampiro el vinoducto ese,
buen dato eso de la viruta
saludos


----------



## Dano (Abr 8, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Algunas salvedades:
> El barril se emplea solo 1 vez para vinos de primerísima línea pero NO se descarta, se revende a otra bodega que lo utiliza 2 o 3 veces más para vinos finos una ves cumplidos esos ciclos, tampoco se descarta, se vuelve a vender a otra bodega y así hasta que se convierte en macetero.
> Respecto a las virutas de roble (Chips), es totalmente cierto, se venden para dar color, aroma y algo de sabor al vino.
> 
> Dato anecdótico: En Mendoza (Argentina) existió el único vinoducto del mundo, pertenecía a la bodega GIOL, que fue durante mucho tiempo la mas grande de las bodegas en cantidad de litros elaborados.



Como de producción de vino se poco nada, pregunto, que es un vino ducto? es un tunel supongo que hace que? transporta vino? 

S2


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 8, 2010)

como esos caños que llevan petróleo pero este llevaba vino


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 8, 2010)

SALUD!  Hiiiccc!!!


----------



## fernandob (Abr 8, 2010)

ven , esa es la ventaja de ser un tipo comun que morfa cualquier cosa.
yo he probado vinos finos y PUAJ !!!!!! un asco los vinos.

yo tomo jugos y agua, nada mas, pero hace un tiempo lei que el vino tinto es bueno para el corazon (ojo borrachines , un vasito !!!!!  ) 

asi que decidi probar, no solo no me gustan sino que ademas como tomo poco se termina picando , si abris la botella hay que consumirla (con ese criterio ya veo por que se queman los dedos con el soldador) .

el unico vino que me gusto es el dulce de carton.....pero me dicen que es el mas berreta de todos.
compre unos caros y nada, feos, para mi .

luego averiguando un poco mas POR LO DE LA SALUD resulta que el vino bueno para el corazon es el MACERADO o sea que lo dejan estacionar al principio con el ollejo de la uva, o sea la cascara, por que ahi es donde estan las cosas especiales, no se que porquerias que en la cascara protegen a la uva, ysi no es todo verso publicitario ahi esta lo que se comprobo que es bueno para la salud.
como ningun vino en su etiqueta dice si es o no macerado .
luego algunas estadisticas recuerdo que hablaban siempre de TINTO ylos que mas tenian ese no se que eran los cabernet sauvigñon y no se cual otro.

CONCLUSION:
en verano compro muchas uvas negras y le doy duro, mastico bastante la cascar a y luego afuera ( ya llego hasta la otra vereda escupiendo ollejo  ) .
eso me gusta (la uva negra) ,no termino en pedo y supongo que el corazon andara un poco mejor.

quizas a alguno le sirva esto, se que la mayoria le dan al vino solo para alcanzar un nivel espiritual superior , pero que le vamos a hacer, a mi me gusta quedarme aca, a este nivel, las veces que tome me puse en pedo y baje un nivel (quede tirado en el piso ) .

un abrazo borrachines.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 9, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> quizas a alguno le sirva esto, *se que la mayoria le dan al vino solo para alcanzar un nivel espiritual superior* , pero que le vamos a hacer, a mi me gusta quedarme aca, a este nivel, las veces que tome me puse en pedo y baje un nivel (quede tirado en el piso ) .



    

Si fuera por eso, yo debería vivir en estado ZEN todo el tiempo...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 9, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> ...Si fuera por eso, yo debería vivir en estado ZEN todo el tiempo...


Cosa lógica para alguien que vive en San Juan.

_*Valid for the rest of the world*_
San Juan provincia Argentina productora de excelentes vinos, particularmente blancos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 9, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Cosa lógica para alguien que vive en San Juan.
> 
> _*Valid for the rest of the world*_
> San Juan provincia Argentina productora de excelentes vinos, *particularmente blancos*.



Efectivamente! Y de hecho, yo tomo vino blanco por que los tintos no me gustan mucho excepto el Merlot, pero como parece estar de onda andar chupando alguna de las 1000 variedades diferentes de Shiraz (o Sirah o como lo escriban por ahí) nadie toma mucho Merlot....Y QUEDA PARA MI!!!!!

Salud!!!


----------



## aguevara (Abr 9, 2010)

Bueno yo solo se que es bueno para mi corazon y ademas perfecto en las comidas, lo consumo sin importar si es de 4 o 10 usd... ( Dios creo que soy alcoholico!!)


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 5, 2010)

Y no son exclusivos del audio, escuche hace un tiempo, que en pruebas doble ciegas a catadores de vino, no aciertan un joraca,  .
Asi que debe de haber Golden ......... (rellene a gusto) en varios rubros.
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 5, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Y no son exclusivos del audio, escuche hace un tiempo, que en pruebas doble ciegas a catadores de vino, no aciertan un joraca,  .



Sabés que eso es algo que me daba vueltas en la cabeza hace rato?
Resulta que acá, en San Juan, como se produce mucho vino y hay varias marcas que son "Finas", han comenzado a proliferar (bueno...no han comenzado, están hace rato) una gran cantidad de especialistas en chupeteo alcohólico que te hablan y te opinan de que tal "shiraz-cabernet" es mejor que tal otro, que el gusto a frutillas, melón y lentejas con mayonesa  del chardonay de tal marca es mejor que el de tal otra...y todo ese tipo de bolu******
Hace un par de semanas, estaba en una reunión donde había un par de estos tíos "muy reconocidos" por un grupo de salames que conozco y empezaron con el circo de los "drinks". Entonces le pedí al mozo que le llevara a los caballeros el vino que yo iba a elegir en copas pero que no llevara las botellas y que los señores iban a mostrar su sofisticado paladar descubriendo las variedades presentes (eran unos tintos bi-varietales). Como los chabones ya conocían el lugar, tenían una variedad acotada de posibilidades para "adivinar"...y les echamos un vino común, de la casa, que no era nada malo pero no era ninguno de los que supuestamente iban a probar.

Demás está decir que no anduvieron ni cerca de que era un vino común, y dijeron cualquier bolazo...que se fueron aumentando a medida que el mozo les decía que no era eso , pero la cara con la que degustaban era...impagable!

En fin...me fuí antes de tiempo, so pena de ser declarado "persona no grata" por estos mermos y probablemente perseguido por un par de kilómetros...


Y ya me fuí completamente off-topic....


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 5, 2010)

Bueno,no tanto, ya que para diseñar bien un par de cajas y ponerse a medir lo que hay que medir, hay que acompañarse de un buen tinto.....
(eso deben de pensar los que han sido recomendados sobre el tema, de conseguir los parámetro TS, usar un soft, etc., deben opinar "estos estan en pedo")
Hay un mercado Hi End para cada producto, en algunos es mas notoria la real diferencia, en otros, no hay tal diferencia, salvo en el costo......
Sds.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> .....Y ya me fuí completamente off-topic....


 ! Apenas un poco ¡ 
Viviendo en San Juan, en algún momento te tenía que "Descorchar" el vicio.

Considero que al igual que en el caso de un oído "Entrenado" alguien que realmente sepa catar un vino debe saber que cosa buscar y donde dentro del sabor del vino para dar un veredicto.

Oído entrenado <<>> Golden ear

Ahora nos movimos al lugar correcto, así que podemos degustar y despuntar el vicio etílico tranquilos.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 5, 2010)

_El primer litro es el que cuesta_ luego ya... viene a ser lo mismo el de 2$


----------



## fernandob (Ago 5, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Aquí viene el tema, según me comentó un amigo, ahora algunas bodegas utilizan el siguiente método, colocan 100.000 litros de vino en un tanque de acero inoxidable y con una bomba de circulación lenta hacen pasar dicho vino durante los 3 meses repetidamente por un pequeño tanque de tal vez dos o tres mil litros de capacidad lleno de* virutas o chips de roble. *De ésta manera se dispone de una enorme superficie de contacto e *intercambio entre el vino y la madera.* La viruta se obtiene de los barriles descartados (gratis ...), ya que si las tablillas tienen 20 mm de espesor y solo uno o dos milimetros están impregnados, pues todavía hay mucha *madera "virgen".* Un segundo método es efectuar la fermentación de la uva *junto con aserrín del dichoso roble.* Tercer método y peor, escencias de madera .
> ...



leo este tema de nuevo y veo que al parecer el roble pega
veo quie les gusta el vino + el roble.
tendrian que conseguir mondadientes de roble , asi terminan la comida chupando el palillo y con el sabor de el vino ........
digo .


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 6, 2010)

Un compañero de trabajo, hace vino en familia (son 3 hermanos y todos colaboran). Usan el método de la viruta gruesa de roble.
Sds.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 6, 2010)

mi tio en uruguay ,,,,hace muchos años era esto :
hacia el vino tambien , en un tonel grande mis primas lo pisaban.........................................que vino.......solo pensar en sus piernitas..............

creo que cuando me entere que mi tio y mi tia tambien lo pisaban fue que se me corto ese nuevo placer floreciente 

asisomos: parte sabor y parte imaginacion , no ????


----------



## Electronec (Ago 7, 2010)

fernamdob dijo:
			
		

> creo que cuando me entere que mi tio y mi tia tambien lo pisaban fue que se me corto ese nuevo placer floreciente



,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Una vez probé un vino hecho en casa de unos conocidos y la verded que bueno lo co se dice bueno no ..........le encontraba savor a vino, pero fuerte ......No se cuantos grados tendria, pero estuve a punto de llevarme un poco para ácido de PCB´s.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2010)

Puede ser de uva chinche , Electronec.

Digo que el mejor vino es *>>>* el que te gusta  , o el mejor que puedas pagar , o hasta donde estés dispuesto a pagar .

De todas maneras si alguno solo tomó agua de la canilla en la ciudad , no tiene ningún sentido hablarle de darle manija a una bomba en el campo y tomar esa agua helada , no lo entendería . . . y no podemos enojarnos por ello . Ya que ni siquiera sería comparable a la mejor agua mineral embotellada, sacada de la heladera.

En mi opinión particular hay dos estilos de vino, el fino fino de mesa . . . y el de *sobremesa *.

Mientras como, mezclo el sabor del chorizo a la parrilla con el vino , de ensalada con aceite y vinagre con el vino , de berenjenas al escabeche con el vino , de montones de distintos sabores . . . con el vino ; por lo que ese vino de mesa , a mi entender no necesita ser taaaaan importante , un vino mas o menos potable será suficiente para acompañar la comida. 

Pero distinto es el sabor de un vino de sobremesa , ya que no es para quitarse la sed o para ayudar a tragar. Es solo para disfrutarlo . Para acompañar una charla. Aquí lo único que vale es entonces el sabor del vino y su persistencia en el paladar, los buenos vinos persisten largo rato en la boca. Si un vino no persiste, uno debería tomar sorbos más seguido (y eso no es bueno  hic). Un vino de caracter permanecerá laaaaaaaargos minutos en el paladar acompañando una charla. Y ahí es cuando uno empieza a entender, que distintas sensaciones causa en el paladar , en la lengua , por debajo de la lengua , en la garganta , etc , etc. Y curiosamente se comportan todos diferente !

Y la presencia del noble roble marca la diferencia sin ningún lugar a dudas. La mágica combinación de vid y roble .

Prefiero los tintos de carácter, estilo Cabernet Saubignon, aunque siempre estoy dispuesto a probar otros  .

Y por eso nació éste post , para entender y divulgar de que manera algunas bodegas ofrecían "estiba en roble" a tan ridículos precios.

Salud y saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 9, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Digo que el mejor vino es *>>>* el que te gusta  , o el mejor que puedas pagar , o hasta donde estés dispuesto a pagar .


  
Satamente, es así!

Cuando trabajaba en Bs.As., no podía tomar vino blanco por que a la mayoría le gusta el blanco abocado y a mí me gusta el blanco seco...muy seco. Cuando volvía a mi casa, me compraba alguno que me gustaba y me lo tomaba alegremente (salú!).
Siempre había gente que me decía que como era posible que viniendo de una provincia productora de vino, no me gustaran los abocados; y yo le decía que fueran a San Juan a ver si encontraban ese tipo de vino.
Al final, todo bien, al que le guste abocado...que lo tome, y al que le guste seco...que lo tome también, y al que le gusten los dos...bueno, ese ya es medio borracho


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 9, 2010)

Disiento con dos metros, el vino de sobremesa puede ser cualquiera (incluso los mas berretas), a esa altura, ya ni el gusto le sentis....
Hablando de borracho, tenìa un compañero de trabajo, que le decian misil, por que iba derecho al blanco.....
Otro compañero, cuando estabamos en algùn asado y le preguntaban si tomaba tinto o blanco, el respondìa: MUCHO !!!!
Sds.


----------



## GomezF (Sep 9, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> No se cuantos grados tendria, pero estuve a punto de llevarme un poco para ácido de PCB´s.



Jajaja, un toque fuerte me parece, jajaja.


----------

